# sharing my success



## cavpac2004 (Aug 21, 2013)

I wanted to share my story after reading and learning from so many of yours. I am 26 and a mom of two kids. I have always had a decent tolerance to all foods through out my life. in October 2012 my I caught a really bad stomach virus that I and only I managed to catch. after a meal I shared with my husband I spent several trips to the bathroom in agony.....I had terrible gas and that night I had the shakes. No nausea or puking. After a few days I called my doctor because I still felt like crap. No more diarrhea but I was lethargic, and my stomach hurt after every meal. I was told to stay on the BRAT diet and wait it out. So I did. But weeks had passed and I still felt the same. I began to think there was something seriously wrong with me! I did realize that cutting lactose out was very important as I am now Lactose intolerant. I have had two episodes of overdoing it on the lactose and I was in so much pain I nearly passed out....I don't mess with it unless I have lactaid on hand  Luckily I have medical and my doctor put me through every test they have....even a stool sample, I may never recover from that  As you can imagine this caused a lot of anxiety for me. I didn't want to go to social events or anywhere I knew there was food involved...always scared I would have an episode and I never knew how I would feel after eating. After EVERY test I took, things always came back normal. I spent many hours praying for healing and drinking herbal tea...which I still do both and they really help my mood, hope and digestive rumbling. After my doctor had exhausted all efforts she FINALLY referred me to the gastroenterologist. I just went and saw the specialist a week ago. Now this is where it gets better  I found out that my medical coverage allows acupuncture! I had heard mixed results but I was willing to try anything. At my first acupuncture apt. I was told " you've come to the right place" I was so happy to hear those words and I kid you not I felt amazing the next day. My stomach pain was GONE and my bowel movements were pretty much back to normal....By my second apt I was feeling even better. I have now gone three weeks in a row. I have two normal BMs a day....Im back to feeling like myself  I think this is week three. The Gastroenterologist diagnosed me with IBS PI and told me to stop taking my probiotics which I had been taking for 9 months. He said they only recommend them for 30 days; it wouldn't hurt me to take them but he felt it wasn't helping me since probiotics can actually cause bloating and gas as a side effect. He also told me the good thing about people with IBS PI is that it usually gets better and goes away but it can take a long time he told me about a year. Well Im nearly to a year now and I feel that these types of treatment and tools for coping have really helped me.

Herbal tea: Peppermint, stomach ease, Blues Away (st Johns wart) I use Yogi teas

Heating pad for stomach cramps

Prayer, Yoga, walks

Acupuncture

lactose free diet. No spicy food, deep fried food or gas producing foods ie broccoli, beans...ect. No coffee, alcohol or soda ( I have them occasionally and can be fine as long as I don't drink more than 16 oz

Good vitamins

lots of Water

I hope this can help someone, maybe you too have been wanting to try acupuncture or think you have IBS PI...Don't give up hope!


----------



## mkeith (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm so jealous your insurance covers acupuncture! I pay for mine out of pocket because it helps my IBS and anxiety a great deal. I'm very happy to hear of your success and hope everything I'm doing will eventually all come together and work. Wishing you continued good health!


----------

